

Why I Hate Instagram - d0ugal
http://uk.queryclick.com/en/seo-news/why-i-hate-instagram/

======
omgsean
There are a lot of people who take great pictures and upload them to
Instagram. Yes there are people who think the filter makes the picture. No,
you are not compelled to follow them.

